# Canon Powershot A530



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have had this camera for a week and now it wont work. It will turn on but the screen doesnt light up AT ALL and the only sign of life is a small yellow led on the lower left side of the eye hole. can anyone help me. i already sent it to canon for repair but they returned it unfixed. i am thinking of complaning and seening if they can just send me a new or refurb one becasue of the poor service. let me know if i can try anything....thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I my wife and daughter have similar cameras and have found that the slider switch does not always make the full 'travel' from one mode to the other. 

Make sure that the switch is fully home, one way or the other. Up is for Camera Mode, Down is for viewing images on the SD card.

If that fails, check all the settings in the menu.

Dumb question, but you do have an SD card in the camera?


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

there is no card in it and i get absolutly nothing on the screen. it is balc and shows no sing of life. the only sign of life is the little yellow bottom light. thank you and please help/


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You need to install the SD card if you want the camera to work.


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

i put a card and batteries in..NOTHING COMES ON except for them light, no screen or anything, and even if i didnt have the card in it would say "Please insert card". i have seen a working one before.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

godshot7 said:


> i put a card and batteries in..NOTHING COMES ON except for them light, no screen or anything, and even if i didnt have the card in it would say "Please insert card". i have seen a working one before.


I suggest that you take it back to the place you bought it and ask THEM to show you that it works. If they can't do that, then ask for your money back or for a replacement.


----------



## 8002reverse (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello. Can the Canon 530 take a 4gig SD card? 1gig is OK but the 4gig one produces an error statement. The SD card works in a Canon 960 OK. Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, I have no idea. (I cannot locate my wife's camera hand book) check with your local camera shop. ot check on the Canon website.


----------

